# Roofing Company



## CustomCarpentrySolutions (Jul 15, 2017)

When running a roofing or siding business do folks usually keep materials in stock (shingles, siding) or just order from suppliers when you need them ?


----------



## ronpickle (Jun 28, 2017)

Well in our case, being an experienced roofer in Fort Worth, we generally do not keep raw materials in stock unless there are some leftovers from a previous project, which again we try to dispose, if another roofer or a home owner is shopping for roofing material.


----------



## RVCoatings (Mar 23, 2017)

We always maintained our RV Liquid Roof Coatings stock up to date for fulfilling customers urgent needs. RV Liquid Roof Coating is the best choice for repairing RV Roof leaks instantly.


----------



## raconstrutor (Aug 27, 2017)

RA Constructions - The best roofing contractor company.

Visit for more details and get quote http://raconstructions.us/

Thanks


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

My company specializes in roof coatings, so we always have the coatings we use on hand. We also carry a wide selection of high-quality roofing materials and supplies, including patching compounds, rubberized stucco, and water sealer and repellent. It really does pay to be as prepared as possible, so you're always ready to respond to whatever your customers' needs may be.


----------

